# Backroad interne Leitungsverlegung



## Giant XTC (11. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe an meinem Backroad (Carbon) die Bremsleitung ausgetauscht und natürlich wieder intern verlegt.
Wenn man jetzt den Lenker bewegt hört man ein deutliches "Kratzen" im Unterrohr welches von den dort verlegten Leitungen kommt.

Ich werde jetzt versuchen diese nochmal richtig zu sortieren um Ruhe zu schaffen.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen das sich im Unterrohr ein Schaumstoffrohr durch das die Leitungen laufen befindet welches hierbei helfen sollte,

Meine Frage ist jetzt in welcher Position im Unterrohr sich eben dieses Schaumstoffrohr befinden sollte.
Vorne an der Gabel, hinten am Tretlager oder einfach in der Mitte?
Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Formiga (16. November 2021)

Hi Daniel, konntest du das Problem lösen? Würde mich sehr interessieren, wie es die Züge inter werksseitig verlegt sind. 
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbullfighter (21. November 2021)

Würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## MTBneuling (29. November 2021)

Dito


----------

